# Can someone post a pic of their female red



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I believe my ternetzi is eggbound. She looks like nikes female red belly. Her belly is pretty damn round, and bloated like she ate twice as much as normal.The upper half is turning dark and her fins are black, and she is floating around chasind the others. Too bad i don't have another tern with her







. She is roaming around searching for something. I haven't fed them since tuesday, so i know it isn't from food. Her belly is more pronounced than normal.
I have been doing 2 50 percent waterchanges weekly, and i believe that put her in the mood. She is 7 inches, so about the breeding size/age.
Man i really wish i had another tern, Just to see.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Here's a pic of a red with eggs. Not the best pic but you can see that she's filled with eggs. I've noticed what looks like a breeding tube near the anus on all my females.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thankyou tweaked







Yeah she looks like that. I didn't know exactly were the eggs were supposed to bulge in her belly. Now only for a male


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Heres a couple of pics.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

She hasen't eaten in 48 hrs. I took these before i fed them tonight.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I would hold off feeding any more or at least separating the fish. If the fish is a female you run the risk of implosion (eggs rupturing inside) and that will be most unfortunate.


----------

